# Nicknames-Who are they?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

See how many you know:

X-Man -
AI -
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - '
The Mailman - 
Hondo - 
The Doctor - 
Big Game James - 
The houdini of the hardwood - 
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - 
The Pearl - 
Diesl - 
Admiral - 
The Dream - 
Air - 
Magic - 
Mr. Clutch - 
The Stilt/Big Dipper -
Skywalker - 
Pistol Pete - 
Big O - 
CAP - 
1/2man-1/2amazing - 
The human highlight film - 
Chocolate Thunder - 
The Reign Man - 
The Hawk - 
T-Mac - 
Sheed - 
Big Mo - 
The Iceman - 
The Kangaroo kid -
Tiny - 
AD - 
The Glove - 
The Chief - 
Big Bob - 
The Worm -
KG - 
The Human fly-swatter - 
Fat - 
Tree -


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, i get the feeling I'll do terrible but I'll give it a shot.

X-Man -
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - John Havlicek
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - James Worthy
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy?
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - 
The Pearl - Earl something
Diesl - Shaq
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwan
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Erving Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Jerry West?
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt
Skywalker - 
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP - 
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - Darrel Dawkins
The Reign Man - Shawn Kemp
The Hawk - 
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - 
The Iceman - George Gervin
The Kangaroo kid - 
Tiny - Nate Archibald
AD - Antonio Daniels?
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - Robert Parrish?
Big Bob - Bob Lanier?
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - 
Fat - 
Tree - "Tree" Rollins. Don't know his real name.

I guess I didn't do too bad. But I've come to the realization that modern nicknames have nothing on the ones of the past.


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

X-Man -
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood -John Wooden
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - John Havlicek
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - James Worthy
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy?
The A-Train -Artis Gilmore
Dr. Dunkenstein -Darrell Griffith
The Pearl - Earl Monroe
Diesl - Shaq
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwan
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Erving Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Jerry West?
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt
Skywalker - David Thompson
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP -
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - Darrel Dawkins
The Reign Man - Shawn Kemp
The Hawk - Connie Hawkins
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo -
The Iceman - George Gervin
The Kangaroo kid -

Tiny - Nate Archibald
AD - Antonio Daniels?
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - Robert Parrish?
Big Bob - Bob Lanier?
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter -
Fat -
Tree - "Tree" Rollins. Don't know his real nam


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

K-Mart
The Matrix
are 2 more

Kangaroo Kid is Billy Cunningham
and Fat is Fat Lever-dont know his real name


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Isn't CAP Kareem Abdul Jabbar?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Isn't CAP Kareem Abdul Jabbar?


Right


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

That leaves:
AD - 
Big Mo - 
X-Man - 
Human fly swatter -


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

white360 said:


> That leaves:
> AD -
> Big Mo -
> X-Man -
> Human fly swatter -


AD = Antonio Davis


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

dap said:


> AD = Antonio Davis


No


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Well, we call Antonio Davis "AD" in Chicago...then there's Adrian Dantley, who also went by that. 

Xavier McDaniel is the X-Man. 

Human Fly-Swatter = Theo Ratliff (I'm pretty sure)

Big Mo= Maurice Cheeks (not sure on this one)


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

6-1, 185 Big Mo????

Big Mo-Maurice Taylor


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think abbreviations and acronyms like KG and TMac are even worthy of being called nicknames.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

BealeFarange said:


> Well, we call Antonio Davis "AD" in Chicago...then there's Adrian Dantley, who also went by that.
> 
> Xavier McDaniel is the X-Man. Right
> 
> ...


Human fly swatter - Manute Bol
Big Mo - Moses Malone
AD - Adrian dantley

Pink Phanter anyone ?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

lol
manute bol ...

ya i knew about adrian dantley
i never heard big mo for moses malone though...
i should have know x-man is xavier ....
hmm
pink phanter seems familiar but im drawing blanks...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Off the top of my head...

X-Man -
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - 
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - 
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - 
The Pearl - 
Diesel - Shaquille O'Neal
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwon
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Magic Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Reggie Miller
The Stilt/Big Dipper -
Skywalker - 
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP - 
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - 
The Reign Man - 
The Hawk - 
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - 
The Iceman - 
The Kangaroo kid -
Tiny - 
AD - 
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - 
Big Bob - 
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - 
Fat - 
Tree -


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> K-Mart
> The Matrix



K-Mart = Kenyon Martin
Matrix - Shawn Marion


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Skywalker is that guy that use to be on the Knicks isn't it? His last name was Walker. I forget his first.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Skywalker is that guy that use to be on the Knicks isn't it? His last name was Walker. I forget his first.


Skywalker is the name for David Thompson who lost to Dr. J in the 1977 ABA dunk contest, he played for Denver, and scored I tink 72 in a game


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Pink Phanter is Alex English


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

what about AK47


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Cybertwan -
The Truth - (didn't see it mentioned)
Mr.Big Shot -
Iceman -
Junk Yard Dog -
The Human Victory Cigar -
Skip to my Lue -
Super Dupe - (tuff one for non stone fans)


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

irishfury said:


> Cybertwan -
> The Truth - (didn't see it mentioned)
> Mr.Big Shot -
> Iceman -
> ...


Junk Yard Dog - Jerome Williams¨
AK47 - Andrei Kirilenko
Skip To My Lou - Rafer Alston
The Human vitory cigar - I can imagine Red Aurebach


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

Iceman - Gervin


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

white360 said:


> Junk Yard Dog - Jerome Williams¨
> AK47 - Andrei Kirilenko
> Skip To My Lou - Rafer Alston
> The Human vitory cigar - I can imagine Red Aurebach


Right on all but the human victory cigar heheh it's a new player


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cybertwan - Antawn Jamison
mr. Big Shot - Chancey Billups
The human victory cigar - Darco Millic
Super dupe - ronald dupree?


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

The Truth = Paul Pierce


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

The Human Victory Cigar - Darko!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

didnt mario ellie used to be called "junk yard dog?"


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

white360 said:


> Skywalker is the name for David Thompson who lost to Dr. J in the 1977 ABA dunk contest, he played for Denver, and scored I tink 72 in a game



I know who David Thmpson is. And you are wrong. Skywalker is for Kenny Walker.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are a few more:
Jesus Shuttlesworth - 
The Red Rocket - 
Yogi - 
The Diggler - 
Big Dog - 
Little General - 

None of them are too tough.


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

No way. I have a doc. movie named: Skywalker - The Legend of David Thompson 
http://www.nba.com/media/nuggets/david_thompson_dunk.jpg

Yogi- Stewart(scrub from Atalanta)


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I know who David Thmpson is. And you are wrong. Skywalker is for Kenny Walker.


Actually I believe it was a name given to both of them. 
David 'Skywalker' Thompson.
Kenny 'Sky' Walker


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> Actually I believe it was a name given to both of them.
> David 'Skywalker' Thompson.
> Kenny 'Sky' Walker



Might be right. But I do know it was a nickname of Kenny Walker. 

And for Jesus Shuttlesworth... Ray Allen.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

here's even more: 

- Oak
- "The old man"
- Croatian Sensation / The spider from Split
- Spider
- Triple Threat
- Big Smooth


Btw, did Horace Grant carry a nickname? Goggles or something like that?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

jdg said:


> Here are a few more:
> Jesus Shuttlesworth -
> The Red Rocket -
> Yogi -
> ...


Jesus Shuttlesworth - Ray Allen
Yogi- ?
Diggler - Dirk
Big Dog - Glenn Robinson
Little General - Avery johnson


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Antoine Carr was the Big Dog before Glenn Robinson...just thought I'd point that out.

Bill Simmons on ESPN.com calls him Glenn "I stole Antoine Carr's Nickname" Robinson every time he mentions him


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Isn't the Kangaroo Kid a nickname for Billy Cunningham?


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

white360 said:


> Cybertwan - Antawn Jamison WRONG
> mr. Big Shot - Chancey Billups RIGHT
> The human victory cigar - Darco Millic RIGHT
> Super dupe - ronald dupree? RIGHT


WRONG
RIGHT
RIGHT 
RIGHT


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

The Microwave-Vinnie Johnson
Spider-John Salley


----------



## sonicstonic (May 14, 2005)

AD-Antonio Daniels. 100% sure. Hear announcers call him that all the time.
collector-Reggie Evans


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Without looking at anyone else's:

X-Man - Xavier McDaniel
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood -
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - John Havlicheck (sp?)
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - James Worthy
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - Darrel Griffith
The Pearl - Earl Monroe
Diesl -
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwon
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Earvin Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Jerry West
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt Chamberlain
Skywalker - Kenny Walker
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP -
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - Darrell Dawkins
The Reign Man - Shawn Kemp
The Hawk - Connie Hawkins
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - Maurice Taylor?
The Iceman - George Gervin
The Kangaroo kid - 
Tiny - Nate Archibald
AD - Antonio Davis
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - 
Big Bob - 
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - Dikembe Mutumbo?
Fat -
Tree - Rollins (Always knew him as Tree Rollins, so I don't know his first name)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not that great with nicknames...

X-Man - 
AI - Allen Iverson 
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - 
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - 
The houdini of the hardwood - 
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - 
The Pearl - Earl Monroe
Diesl - Shaq?
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwon
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Earvin Johnson
Mr. Clutch - 
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt Chamberlin
Skywalker - 
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP - 
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - 
Chocolate Thunder - 
The Reign Man - Shawn Kemp
The Hawk - 
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - 
The Iceman - 
The Kangaroo kid -
Tiny - 
AD - Antonio Davis
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - 
Big Bob - 
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - 
Fat - 
<!-- / message --> Tree - 
*D Squared*- Dale Davis
<!-- sig -->


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The A-Train - Artis gilmore
Diesl - Shaq
CAP - Kareem
Big Mo - Mo Malone
The Kangaroo kid - Billy Cunningham
The Chief - Robert Parish
Fat - Lafayette Lever


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> The A-Train - Artis gilmore
> Diesl - Shaq
> CAP - Kareem
> Big Mo - Mo Malone
> ...


All of them are right


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> X-Man -
> AI - Allen Iverson
> * The Wizard os Westwood - *
> Glyde - Clide Drexler
> ...





> Billy Cunningham
> Tiny - Nate Archibald
> AD - Antonio Davis? Antonio Daniels?
> The Glove - Gary Payton
> ...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

For all those who don't know his first name:

Tree= Wayne Rollins


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Red Rocket = Matt Bonner

Here's some more that weren't mentioned:
Black Jesus
Fin
Da Kid
The Big Fundamental
The Big ________(Aristotle, Deisel, etc.)
Zeke
ET

Most are pretty easy...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Black Jesus- ?
Fin- ?
Da Kid- ?
The Big Fundamental- Tim Duncan
The Big ________(Aristotle, Deisel, etc.)- Shaq
Zeke- Isiah Thomas
ET- Sam Cassell


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Red Rocket = Matt Bonner
> 
> Here's some more that weren't mentioned:
> Black Jesus
> ...


black jesus: i think its earl monroe
fin: michael finley
da kid: kevin garnett/kobe bryant both were used when they first came outta hs


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Didn't Vin Baker also go by the nickname A-Train? When he was with Seattle?
And Skywalker was really for both of them, although Thompson is the more famous one. Croation Sensation is Toni Kukoc of course.

Here are some more, don't know if they were mentioned already:
Reef - 
Plastic Man - 
Bones - 
Tee Bee - 
Austin Powers - 
D Square - 
Sherminator - 
The Energizer - 
Googs - 
Hawk -
Thunder Dan -
Ukraine Train - 
Big Country - 
Mighty Mouse -
Big Nasty - 

I know some are pretty dumb/easy, just trying to contribute hehe.

p.s.: Some info on Skywalker 
David Thompson 
Click Click 
etc.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yogi = Michael Stewart


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

Reef - Shareef Abdul-Rahim
Plastic Man - Stacy Augmont
Tee Bee - Terel Brandon 
Sherminator -Paul Shirley
Googs - Tom Gugliotta
Hawk -Conney Hawkins
Thunder Dan -Dan Majerle
Ukraine Train - Potapenko
Mighty Mouse -Damon Stoudamire
Big Nasty - Williamson, Corliss
Bones-Brent Barry

six pack -


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Big Country - Bryant Reeves


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Jesus_Walks said:


> black jesus: i think its earl monroe
> fin: michael finley
> da kid: kevin garnett/kobe bryant both were used when they first came outta hs


All but Black Jesus have been correctly answered by you or Pacers Fan (because Earl Monroe = The Pearl).
HINT: The player has "Black Jesus" written on the side of his neck.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> All but Black Jesus have been correctly answered by you or Pacers Fan (because Earl Monroe = The Pearl).
> HINT: The player has "Black Jesus" written on the side of his neck.


 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

X-Man - Xavier McDaniel
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood - ?
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - Havlecek
The Doctor - Erving
Big Game James - Worthy
The houdini of the hardwood - (I should know this)
The A-Train - ?
Dr. Dunkenstein - ?
The Pearl - ?
Diesl - Shaq
Admiral - D-Rob
The Dream - Hakeem
Air - Jordan
Magic - Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Reggie
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt
Skywalker - Kenny
Pistol Pete - Maravich
Big O - Robertson (big fat O = oliver Miller)
CAP - ?
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince
The human highlight film - Nique
Chocolate Thunder - ?
The Reign Man - Kemp
The Hawk - ?
T-Mac - McGrady
Sheed - Wallace
Big Mo - ?
The Iceman - Gervin
The Kangaroo kid - ?
Tiny - Nate Archibale
AD - Davis
The Glove - Payton
The Chief - Parish
Big Bob - ?
The Worm - Rodman
KG - Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - ?
Fat - Lever
Tree -Rowlins

Not bad, I guess. 11 missed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

mysterio said:


> Mr. Clutch - Reggie
> 
> Not bad, I guess. 11 missed.


Not bad????? :eek8: :wink:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

-James- said:


> Amare Stoudemire


:clap: Yep!


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

Forgive Me If They Were Mentioned....

Mo Pete -
Big Ticket -
King James -
Flash -
The Beast -
Sugar Ray -
The Intangible -
The Franchise -
The Dynasty -
Lord Baron -
Toine -
Nasty -
Big Z -
CB4 -
The Cat -
Mr. 4th Quarter -
Mighty Mouse -
Spree -
EJ -
DJ -
J-Smoove -
Hoffa -


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

X-Man - Xavier McDaniel
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - John Havlicek
The Doctor - Julius Erving
Big Game James - James Worthy
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy
The A-Train - ?
Dr. Dunkenstein - Darrel Griffith
The Pearl - Earl Monroe
Diesl - Shaquille O'Neal
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwon
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Earvin Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Jerry West
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt Chamberlain
Skywalker - David Thompson
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP - Kareem Abdul Jabbar
1/2man-1/2amazing - Vince Carter
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - Darryl Dawkins
The Reign Man - Shawn Kemp
The Hawk - Connie Hawkins
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady (I like the Big Sleep nickname better)
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - Moses Malone
The Iceman - George Gervin
The Kangaroo kid - Billy Cunningham
Tiny - Nate Archibald
AD - Adrian Dantley (Before Antonio Davis and Antonio Daniels)
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - Robert Parish
Big Bob - ?
The Worm - Dennis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett (His real nickname is The Big Ticket or the Kid)

The Human fly-swatter - Manute Bol (I just know this when I saw Manute Bol documentary video. The commentator scream "The Human fly-swatter" when Bol blocks Kareem's Skyhook. That was the only time I saw somebody actually block Kareem's Skyhook. And Bol might be the only one.

Fat - Lever
Tree -Rollins

Below are some other nicknames I know. Try guess. Just for fun

Baby Jordan -
The Cowboy -
Mad Max -
The Jet -
Sir Charles -
Larry Legend -
DJ -
Zeke -
The Microwave -
King James -
Thunder Dan -
The Plasticman -
Mr. Chibbs -
Clyde -
Downtown -
Grandmama -
Sleepy -
The Truth -
Mighty Mouse -
The Rifleman -
Hot Rod -
3D -


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Mo Pete - Morris Peterson
Big Ticket - Kevin Garnett
King James - Lebron James
Flash - Dwyane Wade
The Beast - Amare Stoudemire? Ben Wallace?
Sugar Ray - Ray Allen
The Intangible - Brian Cardinal?
The Franchise - Steve Francis
The Dynasty - Yao Ming
Lord Baron - Baron Davis
Toine - Antoine Walker
Nasty - Corliss Williamson?
Big Z - Zydrunas Ilgauskas
CB4 - Caron Butler
The Cat - Cuttino Mobley
Mr. 4th Quarter - Ben Gordon?
Mighty Mouse - Damon Stoudamire
Spree - Latrell Sprewell
EJ - Eddie Jones
DJ - Dennis Johnson (Sorry Damon Jones)
J-Smoove - Josh Smith?
Hoffa -?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys look like you've got basketball down pretty well, here's a more rounded list:

The Sultan of Swat-
The Wizard of Oz-
The Crime Dog-
The Splendid Splinter-
The Say Hey Kid-

Ho-
The Human Eraser-
The Round Mound of Rebound-
STAT-
The Big Drizzle-

He Hate Me-
Sweetness-
The Galloping Ghost-
The Juice-
Ron Mexico-

The Great One-
The Rocket-
Mr. Hockey-
Super Mario-
The Finnish Flash-

The Greatest-
Sugar Ray-
Hands of Stone-
The Hitman-
Bonecrusher-

The Golden Bear-
El Nino-
The Great White Shark-
Chi Chi-
The Big Easy-

The Red Baron-
The Rainbow Warrior-
Big Tex-
The Intimidator-
World's Fastest Man (Current)-


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Mo Pete - Morris Peterson
> Big Ticket - Kevin Garnett
> King James - Lebron James
> Flash - Dwyane Wade
> ...


Hoffa is Araujo
and DJ is Damon Jones i guess... Dennis Johnson is the Microwave..


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pistolballer said:


> Hoffa is Araujo
> and DJ is Damon Jones i guess... Dennis Johnson is the Microwave..


The Microwave is Vinnie Johnson

Dennis Johnson is the first ever to be called DJ. Watch ESPN Classic whenever the 80's Celtics is on. Dennis Johnson will forever be known as DJ.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

The Sultan of Swat- Babe Ruth
The Wizard of Oz- Ozzie Smith
The Crime Dog- Fred McGriff
The Splendid Splinter-
The Say Hey Kid-

Ho- _______ Howard??
The Human Eraser-
The Round Mound of Rebound-
STAT- Amare Stoudamire 
The Big Drizzle- 

He Hate Me- XFL guy
Sweetness-
The Galloping Ghost-
The Juice- OJ Simpson
Ron Mexico- Michael Vick

The Great One- Wayne Gretzky
The Rocket- Maurice Richard
Mr. Hockey- Gordie Howe
Super Mario- Mario Lemieux
The Finnish Flash- Temmu Selane

The Greatest- Muhammed Ali
Sugar Ray- Ray Leonard/Robinson
Hands of Stone- Roberto Duran
The Hitman- Tommy Hearns
Bonecrusher-

The Golden Bear-
El Nino-
The Great White Shark-
Chi Chi-
The Big Easy-

The Red Baron-
The Rainbow Warrior- Ultimate Warrior??
Big Tex-
The Intimidator-
World's Fastest Man (Current)-


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> Baby Jordan - *Harold Miner*
> The Cowboy -
> Mad Max - *Max Zaslofsky (?)*
> The Jet - *Kenny Smith*
> ...


I don't know The Rifleman or Downtown, but I feel like I should...BTW The Round Mound of Rebound is Charles Barkley.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

trees said:


> The Great One- Wayne Gretzky
> The Rocket- Maurice Richard
> Mr. Hockey- Gordie Howe
> Super Mario- Mario Lemieux
> The Finnish Flash- Temmu Selane



You know your hockey. :greatjob:


----------



## gumpware (May 20, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I don't know The Rifleman or Downtown, but I feel like I should...BTW The Round Mound of Rebound is Charles Barkley.


The Rifleman is Chuck Person.
Downtown is Freddy Brown (guessing)

Someone mentioned Big Smooth, nickname for Sam Perkins.

How about "Silk" and "Gangsta Hoopa"?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

gumpware said:


> The Rifleman is Chuck Person.
> Downtown is Freddy Brown (guessing)
> 
> Someone mentioned Big Smooth, nickname for Sam Perkins.
> ...


yup you got those right

The Cowboy is Desmond Mason. I think it's a very cool nick name. And it sounds good on Mason. I think one of the reason he got that nickname is because he is from Oklahoma.

Mr. Chibbs is Kenny Anderson. He got that nickname from his days as a NYC high school phenom. I don't really know why they give him that name.

Grandmama is Larry Johnson. He got that name from his Converse ad which he played basketball in Grandmama outfit.

3D is Dennis Scott. He got it because of his reputation as three point shooter.

The Mad Max I have in mind is Vernon Maxwell. He's a violent player.

Hot Rod is John "Hot Rod" Williams. I think Hundley was also known as Hot Rod

Sleepy is actually Eric "Sleepy" Floyd. T-Mac is the Big Sleep.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Without looking at any other posts


X-Man - Xavier McDonald
AI - Allen Iverson
The Wizard os Westwood - 
Glyde - Clyde Drexler
The Mailman - Karl Malone
Hondo - 
The Doctor - Julius Erving?
Big Game James - James Worthy?
The houdini of the hardwood - Bob Cousy?
The A-Train - 
Dr. Dunkenstein - 
The Pearl - Earl someone? Pistol Pete?
Diesl - Shaquille O'Neal
Admiral - David Robinson
The Dream - Hakeem Olajuwon
Air - Michael Jordan
Magic - Earvinl Johnson
Mr. Clutch - Jerry West
The Stilt/Big Dipper - Wilt Chamberlain
Skywalker - Argh, can't remember him
Pistol Pete - Pete Maravich
Big O - Oscar Robertson
CAP - 
1/2man-1/2amazing - 
The human highlight film - Dominique Wilkins
Chocolate Thunder - Dan Hawkins? (dont remember the exact name)
The Reign Man - 
The Hawk - 
T-Mac - Tracy McGrady
Sheed - Rasheed Wallace
Big Mo - Maurice Cheeks?
The Iceman - George Gervin
The Kangaroo kid - Luc Longley?
Tiny - Nate Archibald
AD - Antonio Davis
The Glove - Gary Payton
The Chief - 
Big Bob - 
The Worm - Denis Rodman
KG - Kevin Garnett
The Human fly-swatter - Dikemebe Mutombo?
Fat - 
Tree -


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

"Croatian Sensation" is Toni Kukoc if I'm not mistaken. Also known as "The Waiter".

Isn't Aaron Williams also known as "A-Train"?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> "Croatian Sensation" is Toni Kukoc if I'm not mistaken. Also known as "The Waiter".
> 
> Isn't Aaron Williams also known as "A-Train"?


Kukoc is the Croation Sensation. Aaron Williams is known as "A-Train", and if we're talking about all sports, Mike Alstott and Anthony Thomas are both also known as A-Train.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Sultan of Swat- Babe Ruth
The Wizard of Oz- Ozzie Smith
The Crime Dog- Fred McGriff
The Splendid Splinter- Ted Williams
The Say Hey Kid- Willie Mays

Ho- Horace Grant
The Human Eraser- Marvin Webster
The Round Mound of Rebound- Charles Barkley
*STAT- *
The Big Drizzle- Drew Gooden

He Hate Me- Rod Smart
Sweetness- Walter Payton
The Galloping Ghost- Red Grange
The Juice- OJ Simpson
Ron Mexico- Mike Vick

The Great One- Wayne Gretzky
The Rocket- Pavel Bure 
*Mr. Hockey- *
Super Mario- Mario Lemieux
The Finnish Flash- Teemu Selanne 

The Greatest- Muhammad Ali
Sugar Ray- Robinson/Leonard
*Hands of Stone- 
The Hitman- 
Bonecrusher-* 

The Golden Bear- Jack Nicklas
El Nino- Sergio Garcia
The Great White Shark- Greg Norman
Chi Chi- Chi-Chi Rodriguez
The Big Easy- Ernie Els

*The Red Baron-*
The Rainbow Warrior- Jeff Gordon
*Big Tex-*
The Intimidator- Dale Earnhardt
*World's Fastest Man (Current)-*


I knew most of them, unfortunately I don't know much about boxing or auto racing at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mo Pete - Morris Peterson
Big Ticket - Kevin Garnett
King James - LeBron James
Flash - Dwyane Wade
The Beast - Robert Traylor?
Sugar Ray - Michael Ray Richardson?
The Intangible - Darko?
The Franchise - Steve Francis
The Dynasty - Shaq?
Lord Baron - Baron Davis?
Toine - Antoine Walker
Nasty - Rasheed Wallace?
Big Z - Zyrdunas Ilgauskas
CB4 - Caron Butler/Chris Bosh
The Cat - Cuttino Mobley
Mr. 4th Quarter - Ben Gordon?
Mighty Mouse - Damon Stoudamire
Spree - Latrell Sprewell
EJ - Eddie Jones
DJ - Damon Jones
J-Smoove - Josh Smith
Hoffa - Rafael Arajuo

Baby Jordan - Harold Minor/Grant Hill/Kobe Bryant/LeBron James
The Cowboy - 
Mad Max - Max Kellerman?
The Jet - Kenny Smith
Sir Charles - Charles Barkley
Larry Legend - Larry Bird
DJ - Damon Jones
Zeke - Isiah Thomas
The Microwave - Vinny Johnson
King James - LeBron James
Thunder Dan - Dan Majerle
The Plasticman - 
Mr. Chibbs -
Clyde - Walt Frazier
Downtown - 
Grandmama - Larry Johnson
Sleepy - I used to know it
The Truth - Paul Pierce
Mighty Mouse - Damon Stoudamire
The Rifleman - Chuck Person
Hot Rod - 
3D -


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> The Sultan of Swat- Babe Ruth
> 
> *STAT- *
> 
> ...


STAT is Amare Stoudemire

Standing
Tall
And 
Talented


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> The Sultan of Swat- Babe Ruth
> The Wizard of Oz- Ozzie Smith
> The Crime Dog- Fred McGriff
> The Splendid Splinter- Ted Williams
> ...


Very impressive :clap: 

The last category is not just auto racing though. It's just racing in general.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

FAT-oliver miller? )) just kidding


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Dynasty - Shaq?


Methinks it's Yao. He's often referred to as the "Ming Dynasty".


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Let's improve on this nicknames... :biggrin: 

Match nickname and player:

The Franchise Breaker:
The First Round Curse:
The "I'm the best PG in the NBA":
The Tanker:
The Nail Biter:
The Whipped:
The Big Overweighted:
The "C.T.C.":
The Undercutter:
The Flopper:
The Lazy-eyed:
The Volatile One:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

The Franchise Breaker: Kobe Bryant (i originally thought you were referring to Stephon Marbury)
The First Round Curse: Tracy McGrady
The "I'm the best PG in the NBA": Steph
The Tanker: Vince Carter
The Nail Biter: Mike Bibby
The Whipped: no clue
The Big Overweighted: Shaq (?)
The "C.T.C.": Rasheed Wallace
The Undercutter: Bruce Bowen
The Flopper: Vlade Divac
The Lazy-eyed: Rafer Alston (?... cause tmacs already gone)
The Volatile One: Ron Artest (?)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

-James- said:


> The Franchise Breaker: Kobe Bryant (i originally thought you were referring to Stephon Marbury)
> The First Round Curse: Tracy McGrady
> The "I'm the best PG in the NBA": Steph
> The Tanker: Vince Carter
> ...


Hah! Nice..., but The First Round Curse is KG (with one exception), therefore making T-Mac the Lazy-Eyed...

The Whipped is, obviously, Doug Christie...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Hah! Nice..., but The First Round Curse is KG (with one exception), therefore making T-Mac the Lazy-Eyed...
> 
> The Whipped is, obviously, Doug Christie...


 of course... in retrospect, those were easy.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Enigma said:


> Very impressive :clap:
> 
> The last category is not just auto racing though. It's just racing in general.


Ah, that makes sense. Then the world's fastest man would be Tim Montgomery?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> The Microwave is Vinnie Johnson
> 
> Dennis Johnson is the first ever to be called DJ. Watch ESPN Classic whenever the 80's Celtics is on. Dennis Johnson will forever be known as DJ.


yeah, thats what i meant, i always mix up those names...
Hondo is Havlicek
Reign Man is Shawn Kemp
Fat Lever
Tree Rollins
Chief is Parish
CAP is Kareem
3D Dennis Scott
Plastic Man Stacey Augmon
Downtown Freddie Brown
Hot Rod is John Williams
Mr. Chibbs is K. Anderson

*more for the list now* 
Chocolate Thunder
Bells
Legs
Connie, or Hawk
Kangaroo Kid

ill think of more to add later


----------

